# Critique on my hippodroming video please



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I am knew here and I love it already. I perform on a professional rodeo drill team called the Ohio Top Hands. I am one of their trick riders for parades and soon performances. I know the lighting isn't very good but it was the only one I have so far. This one is about a year old now so don't be too harsh. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL8l88467a0

Tophandcowgirl


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

PLease guys!! I need some critiques!! Anything you got!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

What does Ginger say? In Your profile picture you need to stand up straighter. You look hunched over. Point your toes down and don't lock your knees. Remember you will be a little ahead of the motion, let the momentum push you. Keep that back strait. Don't hunch you shoulder's so much. Good luck


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to look up, not down at your horse.Also, straighten up your back.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never seen it done like that? The people at Dixie, when they did the hippidrome, they nearly had their legs straight and weren't holding the reins.

Here is Christine doing it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No critique from me, I just want to say that you are a braver woman than I. Give me a broncy horse any day but don't ask me to stand up while my broke horse lopes LOL. I'm scared of heights and I don't trust my balance.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Smrobs I am right there with you! I think its really cool, but nothing I would ever do. Too scared!

But I did want to point out this thread is from 2007.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

ouch, no one replied to her since '07? LOL


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Honesty, its super easy. I used to ride for Ginger on the Top Hands, and I was a hippodrome rider.Its not nearly as scary as it looks! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy cow!!! I didn't even look at the date. It just popped up on my "new posts" and I wondered what it was all about. Dang.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

well, I just joined, and saw her post. I know a little about hippodrome as I was on that "TEAM". ( My daughter rides hippodrome.) I hope THC has improved since 2007, but if you practice something wrong, you will always do it wrong.

The picture of the paint horse, that girl is doing it right. The momentum should push you, you have to be ahead of the motion. 

I never got to do it, sadly, I have Rheumatoid arthritis and it puts tremendous strain on the ankles, knees and hips....


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Omg! I was looking down through the posts and I saw this one! That's crazy. In that video, I had only been hippodroming a couple of months. I have never gotten anyone to take a vid of me hippodroming since then unfortunately, so I can't post anything new. However, I will say that it has improved a lot. I normally don't hippodrome performances because my horse is too spooky to do that safely, but I do almost every parade, as long as the pavement isn't too wet (his shoes are quite slick). I've done the Kentucky Derby parade, the Indy 500 parade, and many, many, many local small parades hippodroming.

Susan Crumrine- what do you mean by "TEAM"? That's funny because I bet I believe the same thing you do when you said this.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Any time you get that many females in one place, the fur is going to fly.
I felt like people were seriously backstabbing, two faced, and all that.

NO FUN.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

How cool! We rode those same parades! Heck, I hippodromed those parades! I Hippodromed the Equine Affair 2004.I do believe that was even before Ginger started teaching you to ride. I rode Gingers little black mare in the opening ceremony for the arena in Springfield. You rode that too, I never noticed your little gelding being spooky there. 

Gingers team is a great experience, but it tends to get to little girls heads. I have seen it many many times.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! That's amazing, I could never do that...lol.


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

BaileeJJMommy said:


> I do believe that was even before Ginger started teaching you to ride. I rode Gingers little black mare in the opening ceremony for the arena in Springfield. You rode that too, I never noticed your little gelding being spooky there.
> 
> Gingers team is a great experience, but it tends to get to little girls heads. I have seen it many many times.


Hmmm... I am trying to think of who you are...
Prince isn't spooky at everything. But if something scary jumps outside the arena, and I am hippodroming, there would be no way to stay up there. I would go down, and go down big, lol.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

My name is Alicia. I used to ride Cowgirl, before you were on the team.


----------



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

straighten those legs! im a trick rider and hippodrom on drill teamad those legs need to be straight if they buck just go forward or stay up there, we had one when we stood up he bucked but he was used in rodeos we just had to lock knees and stay up and ride it out. if your feet are in the hippodrome strap correct you wont come out of it


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Horse said:


> straighten those legs! im a trick rider and hippodrom on drill teamad those legs need to be straight if they buck just go forward or stay up there, we had one when we stood up he bucked but he was used in rodeos we just had to lock knees and stay up and ride it out. if your feet are in the hippodrome strap correct you wont come out of it


 This thread is from '07...


----------



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

your point!


----------

